# Extending 489 VISA



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Could you please let me know as to how can i extend a 489 Regional Sponsored VISA after 4 years? what are the options i'm looking at?

Pls help

Thanks in Advance,
Praz


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2013)

Are you even in Australia yet? 

It can be renewed but you still need to prove you have complied with the terms of the visa so you couldnt renew if you were living and/or working in Australia but outside the designated area.


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Actually it is not a good idea to renew a 489 if you ask me. The visa is designated in a way that you need to make a sacrifice during the first 2-4 years in order to get as reward easy access to PR afterwards (through 887).
Why would you let this reward easily slip away? And to apply again, you still are bound to your Skilled Occupation. Imagine for example you skilled occupation is Systems Analyst, but you just find a job as Programmer (not on the SOL/CSOL; in which you work 2 years). Now at the end of the 4th year you can apply for 887 but not for 489. So I strongly reccommend to get PR as soon as possible (no one knows what happens in a couple of years).


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shel - not yet, got my visa planning to come in August or September, by the way is it better to get there before the election or after?

Finn-in-web - thanks, yeah i know about 887 but to be eligible for that you need to complete 1year of full-time employment if I'm not mistaken, do you have any idea as to what type of employment they consider as full-time? does temporary or contract too count?
I'm looking for alternatives in case if i can't find full-time employment , coz as per what i've gotten to know the job situation is quite tough there ..


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Any work is permitted even self employment but it must be full time. Though you can use 2 or more jobs to make it fulltime hours for the visa requirements. 

I dont think the election will be bothering the job market too much. That may start a few weeks after depending on what the new government announces.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shel - how many hours do you need to clock-in to be considered as full-time? is it 40Hrs per week 8Hrs per day *5 days?
So what you're saying is even if you do an odd job like cleaning or working in a grocery store and clock-in the number of hours required you get considered as full-time employed?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

35 Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887)


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

does community work count? or do you have to be in paid employment...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

I dont think voluntary work would count, it states employment and to be in employment or employed you are paid for your time either by yourself or an employer.

You could set up your own small business even if it doesnt pay much you would be employed.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Shel - any tips for job hunting in Australia especially WA regional? am on a 489


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Seek is your main portal as you may know. Personally I would take anything initally just to get income in so long as it meets your needs to pay rent & bills. Then work on your CV and send it to every recruitement agency you can find. Direct to employers with a cover letter & follow up with phone calls. 
Something will happen, what do you do?


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm a project coordinator by profession, my designated occupation too is program or project administrator (ANZSCO 511112).. however i possess experience in customer service, call centre & quality assurance as well, what you think my chances are in WA regional?

As per my VISA i need to work/live or study in a regional area in WA


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

Finn-in-web said:


> Actually it is not a good idea to renew a 489 if you ask me. The visa is designated in a way that you need to make a sacrifice during the first 2-4 years in order to get as reward easy access to PR afterwards (through 887).
> Why would you let this reward easily slip away? And to apply again, you still are bound to your Skilled Occupation. Imagine for example you skilled occupation is Systems Analyst, but you just find a job as Programmer (not on the SOL/CSOL; in which you work 2 years). Now at the end of the 4th year you can apply for 887 but not for 489. So I strongly reccommend to get PR as soon as possible (no one knows what happens in a couple of years).


Good response. Thank you for answering this. Same question I have in mind.


----------

